# Artist Trick or Treating Idea



## NightWolf714 (Oct 6, 2009)

So, I randomly came up with a Halloween idea that I wanted to share with you all. I call it "Artist Trick or Treat" because I'm lame like that. XP

The concept is pretty simple. You sign up on a list (or lists if needed) if you are interested. By signing up, you will get free artwork. The catch is that you must draw (write, etc) something for each of the other people on the list. 

In other words, let's say that me and 4 others sign up. I would draw something for each of the other 4 people, and they would do likewise. By the end, everyone would have drawn 4 pieces and gained 4 pieces. 

I was also thinking that the pieces should be a surprise and not uploaded until Halloween. 

What do you all think? Is anyone interested?


----------



## DTL (Oct 8, 2009)

This is kind of like the "secret" santa art things that go on.

Maybe you should make them small like the artist trading cards? (3 inches x 2 inches) I think they're also called ACEO's or something. 

I'd sign up <:


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd join but i can't draw any objections to ms paint fail?


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like a nifty idea to me, although I'm a bit busy and I dunno how much time I'd be able to put aside to draw. I'd be interested though.


----------



## Bakeneko (Oct 10, 2009)

AM SO INTERESTED. Another vote for ATC size! 

Also, The Drunken Ace, I don't mind MSPaint :3


----------



## Asswings (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm interested. :V


----------



## Smelge (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm possibly interested, but feel there's a slight flaw in the original idea.

What if quite a few people sign up? Everyone would end up doing loads of pictures. Possibly reducing it so that everyone receives two pictures and makes two pictures. Makes it so it's less stress and hassle put on everyone while still being interesting.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh drat, I didn't realize that people were taking interest in this. >_< Sorry! ^_^; 

I think it's getting a little late in the month for this this Halloween, but maybe the next one. A couple of people commented on the size. I was just figuring that each artist would decide for themselves what size to make their drawings, so long as it's the same type for each person on their list.

As to Voidrunner's comment, I figured that if too many people signed up, we would make two or three lists and split them up. I wasn't wild about the idea of simply doing 1 or 2 pictures each, because I thought that was a smallish trick-or-treat. But I do agree that it would bring in more interest.

Sorry about this, you guys. I think I'll try again next year and give a more heads up.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 16, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Oh drat, I didn't realize that people were taking interest in this. >_< Sorry! ^_^;
> 
> I think it's getting a little late in the month for this this Halloween, but maybe the next one. A couple of people commented on the size. I was just figuring that each artist would decide for themselves what size to make their drawings, so long as it's the same type for each person on their list.
> 
> ...



Hey, you can always try for a Secret Santa idea for Christmas.


----------

